# Iron Horse Warrior 7.5 for a Clyde



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Fellow Clydes,

My LBS has a Iron Horse Warrior 7.5 23.5 on sale. I'm 6'2" currently just under 300 lbs. I'm down from 340 with diet alone. I'm not new to Mountain Biking, but I've been away for 8 or so years. I live in the Shenandoah Valley Northern VA. I'm new to the area but I'm sure there are some killer trails here. My house sits on 5 plus acres alone. I just want to know if the bike, as is, would accommodate me for some street rides, single tracks, maybe fire roads. Later with some component upgrades some more epic tours. I'm gonna take it easy while some more weight comes off and my skills grow. My final goal is All Mountain riding. I want to ride monstrous uphills and the bomb it back down. I'm not to interested in FS bikes due to cost varying pedal efficiency between designs. All other input suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Dazz


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ask your shop if they will provide you a written warranty for that bike since Iron Horse is all but out of business...and a 23.5" frame seems awfully big for someone 6'2" considering at 6' I'd be on a 19"


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

*Great Idea*

Wow I didn't know that Iron horse was going under. Last I read Iron Horse was going from the DW-Link to the Ellsworth ICT FS bikes. I haven't had the the opportunity to demo the 23.5. I demo-ed a 21 and no issues the sales person stated the up-size probably would hurt. I have a 34" inseam. Did you have any suggestions on other makers?


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm assuming you are looking at this one:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25049&estore_ID=2134

Overall it doesn't look bad. I think the size is just way too big for you though. I would stay away from any LBS that is trying to sell you on a 23.5" bike at 6'2". I'm 6'3" and ride the equivalent to a 19" frame.


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

My last bike was a 21" Haro. I don't put a lot of stock in sales people being I have 10 yrs sales experience. It's been so long and I don't want to get hosed, so I really appreciate the advice. Especially if Iron Horse is going under and sales people are trying to get the current stock out. Any other suggestions or manufacturers?


----------



## cihlenfeldt (Feb 17, 2009)

FWIW - I'm 315 and 6'2" (32 inseam). I ride a Warrior and its a 19". Its just right.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If your looking at bang for buck, but not mail order...check out GT and Mongoose. Also, if you have an REI nearby, their bikes are 15% off right now and the Novara bikes are pretty good. At 6'2" you might consider a 29er. The GT Peace 9er Multi at Performance is a nice deal, so is the Novara Ponderosa 29er at REI on sale right now.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

The standard big boy bike which gets recommended around here is the Kona Hoss.
http://www.konaworld.com/09_hoss_u.cfm

Probably not specced with the best fork for XC riding but it works.

I wouldn't be too worried about the Iron Horse warranty. All components are warrantied by their respective manufacturer so the only part that you would be worried about losing the warranty on is the frame. A basic aluminum hardtail frame is pretty inexpensive so I can't imagine losing too much by going with an Iron Horse.

Here's a decent looking Mongoose from Performance. 
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=26455&subcategory_ID=3050


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

MTNBiker72 has me concerned over Iron Horse's future. My LBS no longer has the 21" that I demo-ed and the 23" is too big. So now I'm open to suggestions. Another LBS carries Giant, Cannondale, and a limited Haro selection. A little direction please.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Do they have the Haro Ally XC

Pretty sweet bike IMO


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

Not sure but I"ll check.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cannondale F4 looks okay.
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9FS4.html


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll have to give Cannondale's product line a new look. The Lefty front suspension was a bit of turn off a while back. The lefty doesn't seem Clyde proof. That's strictly a perceived perception if the Lefty. I mean no disrespect to Clyde owners of a lefty. I'm also aware Cannondale primarily uses traditional forks. It is to say, have you ever had one product turn you off to a manufacturer even if the other products are still good?


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Dazz,

I may sound like a broken record to some of the guys/gals around the clyde forum, but my recent re-entry into MTB is very much like yours:


Been out for eight years
I'm just a smidge under 6'2"
I weighed just north of 300#
33" inseam
I wanted to get in shape before dropping serious cash on a super bada$$ ride
I knew that I wouldn't be doing any serious epic/all-mountain stuff this season
I wanted a bike that would be clyde-worthy now, with decent components, and, if I chose to could be upgrade within reason

_Alright, I may have made a few assumptions there, but stay with me for just a moment..._

I also knew, however, that I wanted a 29er. Regardless of the myriad arguments for or against 29ers, I personally no longer wanted to feel like a circus bear on a mini-bike. But, hey, that's just me.

In my recent search (Feb/Mar), it became apparent that unless I wanted to spend $1,200 (or $950 if I wanted to go with BikesDirect.com), I wasn't going to be able to get a frame/fork that was really going to stand up to the anticipated punishment of my daily rides. The primary sticking point was the fork.

After some serious consideration, I realized that I really wouldn't need a fork initially. And, without having to worry about a sub-standard fork, I quickly realized that I could get a bike with relatively higher-grade components than I otherwise would have been able to purchase. My final choice, while still difficult, was a rigid, steel-framed 29er with Shimano Deore components all the way around. For $500.

Now that I have about 75 miles in the saddle, I am both happy with my choice of bike and with the method I chose to re-enter the world of MTBing. I don't miss having a suspension fork. At all. I'll wait to start doing drops, jumps and hucking until I'm in a more appropriate physical state... until then, my bike rocks and I'm happy to be riding again after eight long years out.

Welcome back, Dazz!


----------



## I_broke_it_already??? (May 5, 2009)

Dazz,
I fit into the 30 something, have not ridden for years, big bear, ride it like you stole it, grew up racing BMX category.I ride our local trails(SugerBottom-look them up on the trail reviews), a lot of urban assault dodging students/vehicles and seeking any stairs I can find. And I hit the 4X track every so often to "test" a new part or setting.

I bought an IH Warrior dually 21 inch a couple months ago from Performance. It has the same geometry as the hardtail. I broke and I do mean broke the fork/front wheel,but the frame held up and so did the cockpit surprisingly. (Why is my pre load spring over there??) I would not worry about the frame. 

I was also looking at the 7.5 and quit a few other bikes/manufacturers. Even priced building up my own tank. 
So I bought this
----http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff29team.htm---

And so far it rocks. Solid frame, good fork, good geometry, and good weight distro. The price to performance ratio of the components is outstanding, though I will be putting a built up set of wheels on it in a month just to take away that "will these hold" variable from my subconscious.
I suggest you check out the Windsor, it is the same frame as the Fuji that costs $2100 and with better components
And the IH is for sale if anyone is interested. I have decided to go 29er all the way.

It is great to find these forums. I will be lurking quite often. 
Only brake to avoid the hospital.


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks dog gone and I broke it... for your replies.

Yo, I_broke_it_already I checked out the Windsor, and it's a great looking bike. I too am interested in a 29er, but will settle if all else fails. If I go the 29er route I'll steal a page from our forum sponsor for direction on forks and wheel sets. Zinn makes racing bikes for Clydes over the 275 lbs mark I'm sure their component choices will make the mark.


----------

